# Setup for a wolf fish?



## Bones82 (Sep 15, 2008)

I am looking to set up a tank for a wolf fish. Either a common or possibly a red. What would be a good set up for now. I have a 40 gallon breeder I could use with a ton of filtration on it. I also have a standard 55 I could use.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Either one of those would be awsome for that wolf fish. Id go with the 40 breeder just based on the width of the tank itself.

Here's my setup...with a vid

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=175890


----------



## Bones82 (Sep 15, 2008)

Dawgz said:


> Either one of those would be awsome for that wolf fish. Id go with the 40 breeder just based on the width of the tank itself.
> 
> Here's my setup...with a vid
> 
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=175890


It's actually a 50 gallon...36x24x17

I had the wrong dimensions.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

thats also fine, although i think a 50 breeder is 36X18X18


----------



## Bones82 (Sep 15, 2008)

Dawgz said:


> thats also fine, although i think a 50 breeder is 36X18X18


So what do you think for a single species tank/. Wolfy or a P?


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Depends if you want an active fish or inactive fish. Every Wolf (Red Hi Fin) I have is inactive as hell and lay on the bottom until they are hungry. I think Hoplias are the same way. When they are hungry they will swim until fed. They will also normally take food from your hand. It all depends on what you like.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Why not just get both







two tanks lol.


----------



## mudfrog (Nov 2, 2007)

I've got both. Each are in a seperate 50 breeder (mine are 48x18x13). The common wolf is alone, the red wolf is with tankmates. The red wolf is fairly active, about like my Senegal bichirs. The common wolf is inactive.


----------



## Bones82 (Sep 15, 2008)

mudfrog said:


> I've got both. Each are in a seperate 50 breeder (mine are 48x18x13). The common wolf is alone, the red wolf is with tankmates. The red wolf is fairly active, about like my Senegal bichirs. The common wolf is inactive.


Have you had any issues with the tankmates? I have a few birchirs I can put in there with a red hi fin. I have read the red hi fins get about 9 inches max. Is this correct?

I do want an active aquarium. I prefer not to have an inactive aquarium.


----------



## mudfrog (Nov 2, 2007)

Bones82 said:


> I've got both. Each are in a seperate 50 breeder (mine are 48x18x13). The common wolf is alone, the red wolf is with tankmates. The red wolf is fairly active, about like my Senegal bichirs. The common wolf is inactive.


Have you had any issues with the tankmates? I have a few birchirs I can put in there with a red hi fin. I have read the red hi fins get about 9 inches max. Is this correct?

I do want an active aquarium. I prefer not to have an inactive aquarium.
[/quote]

Nope, no problems at all. My red wolf is 6" and I keep him with 2x 5" Senegal Bichirs, a 9.25" Rope fish and a 16" Fire eel. They all get along great.

The Red wolf will max around 8" or so.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Freshwater Forum


----------

